# SWITCH WIRING



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

*2 PUMP SETUPS*

2 pump 4 dump 4 switches









2 pump 4 dump 8 switches


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

*3 PUMP SETUPS*

3 pump 3 dump 4 switches











3 pump 4 dump 6 switches


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

*4 PUMP SETUPS*


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

what about wire for a 4 pump, 4 switches, 8 batterry setup???


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

what about a 6 pump 12 dump, 2 battery set up with 1 switch.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowbird (Jun 4, 2009)

Whats gauge wiring do you normally use for switch wiring, in a lay and play car?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C_money23+Jun 17 2010, 08:24 PM~17819446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i run welding cable and its 0/2


----------



## lowbird (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks, but I was actually referring to the wire that runs between the toggles and dumps/solenoids.....I've heard a lot of people talk about 9 wire, I've found nine wire in 16,18 and 20 gauge...wondering what the best size is...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Jun 19 2010, 07:59 AM~17830960
> *Thanks, but I was actually referring to the wire that runs between the toggles and dumps/solenoids.....I've heard a lot of people talk about 9 wire, I've found nine wire in 16,18 and 20 gauge...wondering what the best size is...
> *


18 will work but if u can get it in 16 then do that.


----------



## 1Low88 (Jun 30, 2010)

2 pump 4 dump 6 switches... please i got 2 single throw switches and 4 2 pole switches 

| | | | | | | | | | | | | |
/ / / / / / / / / / / / / /......24 volts
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | 

How my panel is set up. but its pre wired..without a cord. :wow:


----------



## 1Low88 (Jun 30, 2010)

| | | | | | | | | | | | | |
/ / / / / / / / / / / / / /......24 volts
| | | | | | | | | | | | | |
1 2 3 4 5 6


----------



## 1Low88 (Jun 30, 2010)

nvm forget the stupid diagram... lol


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

Can you post a diagram for a three pump three dump setup using 2 three prong switches and 4 three prong switches? thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Jul 1 2010, 05:20 PM~17938865
> *Can you post a diagram for a three pump  three dump setup using 2 three prong switches and 4 three prong switches? thanks
> *


i could, but you need to tell me what moves ur looking to do..but you have a total of 6 3 prong switches lol


----------



## bonitoromeo (Mar 17, 2007)

need a diagram for a 3 pump, 3 dump, 6 switch set up. front, back, 3 wheel left, 3 wheel right, not sure what i wanna do with other 2 switches so its up 2 u on those. thanks


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonitoromeo_@Jul 4 2010, 07:05 PM~17960776
> *need a diagram for a 3 pump, 3 dump, 6 switch set up.  front, back, 3 wheel left, 3 wheel right, not sure what i wanna do with other 2 switches so its up 2 u on those.  thanks
> *


see saw and pancake. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonitoromeo_@Jul 4 2010, 08:05 PM~17960776
> *need a diagram for a 3 pump, 3 dump, 6 switch set up.  front, back, 3 wheel left, 3 wheel right, not sure what i wanna do with other 2 switches so its up 2 u on those.  thanks
> *


just use the 3 pump 4 dump 6 switch diagram, and just disregard one of the front dump connections..


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: thanks for all ur help


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Aug 5 2010, 07:46 AM~18234532
> *:thumbsup:  thanks for all ur help
> *


no problem


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2010, 12:37 AM~18250446
> *no problem
> *


*I have 1 pump to the Back. I have 4 switches on the dash. Front,RR,LR,RR i need to rewire that RR switch so i can get the back to drop evenly. Do you have a pic diagrm?*


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Aug 7 2010, 05:16 AM~18250840
> *I have 1 pump to the Back. I have 4 switches on the dash. Front,RR,LR,RR i need to rewire that RR switch  so i can get the back to drop evenly. Do you have a pic diagrm?
> *


*Nevermind I found it on the 1st page i wasnt even payin attention.* :twak:


----------



## froogleprinting (Sep 3, 2009)

hey. I used the diagram on this forum for 2 pump 4 batteries 4 dump set up but for some reason the back lifts the front , the front wont go up unless i disconnect the wiring for the back, horrible. the switches are as if they are goin g crazy. etc. very weird. It looks like l set it up correct. would anyone have any clue as to what i am doing wrong?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by froogleprinting_@Aug 7 2010, 09:30 PM~18254536
> *hey. I used the diagram on this forum for 2 pump 4 batteries 4 dump set up but for some reason the back lifts the front ,  the front wont go up unless i disconnect the wiring for the back, horrible. the switches are as if they are goin g crazy. etc. very weird. It looks like l set it up correct. would anyone have any clue as to what i am doing wrong?
> *


u set it up in correctly...the entire middle row of terminals is dedicated for ur 24v switch wire, then the entire top row is either gonna be all the dump connections or solenoid connections..then the bottom row is the opposite to what the top is...u need to trace each wire and make sure they are on the right terminals


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

i need one for 2 pump 3 dump 6 batteries. thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 8 2010, 02:02 PM~18257709
> *i need one for 2 pump 3 dump 6 batteries. thanks! :thumbsup:
> *



what moves?


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

my homie is trying to wire up three 3 prog switches. he has 2 pumps and 3 dumps. he wants front and the two rear coners hooked up wondering if you could help out. thanks homie, good looking out.


----------



## froogleprinting (Sep 3, 2009)

no bueno. i ran the diagram perfectly accoring to this diagram but it is sending the back up when i hit front , left sends right. is it possible that a switch went bad? and it off sets everyting else? Also, when i re run the wiring ( trouble shooting ) if i get the front to go than the back would stop. or vice versa. HeLLLLPP ! :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/tech/switches_10.shtml


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

any help out there


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@Aug 9 2010, 01:19 AM~18262297
> *my homie is trying to wire up three 3 prog switches. he has 2 pumps and 3 dumps. he wants front and the two rear coners hooked up wondering if you could help out. thanks homie, good looking out.
> *


u just connect the dump wires directly to one of the dump wires of each pump then connect the dump switch wire to the top of the switches..the other dump wire gets grounded...then u run ur 24v switch wire down the center of all 3 switches..just jumper each terminal from the previous one...then for the pump powers those are the wires that are connected to the S terminals of the solenoids..that goes to the bottom of ur switches...


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

can you post one up for a 3 pump 4 dump 10 switch


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Sep 21 2010, 09:32 PM~18627539
> *can you post one up for  a 3 pump 4 dump 10 switch
> *


what other moves u looking to do..u can just follow the 3 pump 4 dump 6 switch one and add the other 4 switches..all u have to do is follow the diagram and learn how switch wiring works and you can do the rest...


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 8 2010, 01:02 PM~18257709
> *i need one for 2 pump 3 dump 6 batteries. thanks! :thumbsup:
> *


FRONT, BACK AND REAR CORNERS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Oct 10 2010, 06:31 PM~18778463
> *FRONT, BACK AND REAR CORNERS
> *


# of pumps and how many dumps?


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2010, 09:56 PM~18788256
> *# of pumps and how many dumps?
> *


2 pump 3 dump 6batts n noids


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

2 pump 4 dump 10 switch pre wire box from BMH I really need the help dats all I am missing
6 batteries (the wire on the box is the black one )


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

Need help with a switch diagram, set-up= 2 pumps, 4 dumps, 4 switches, & 4 batts. 

Only need front , back, and rear corners. :happysad:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@May 17 2011, 03:11 PM~20571867
> *Need help with a switch diagram, set-up= 2 pumps, 4 dumps, 4 switches, & 4 batts.
> 
> Only need front , back, and rear corners. :happysad:
> *


all u have to do is look at the 2 pump 4 dump 8 switch wiring and eliminate the other 4 switches u dont want..its still gonna be the front, back and 2 individual rear corner switches


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

Kingfish you got my diagram????


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 18 2011, 03:38 PM~20580225
> *all u have to do is look at the 2 pump 4 dump 8 switch wiring and eliminate the other 4 switches u dont want..its still gonna be the front, back and 2 individual rear corner switches
> *


Gotcha, thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## ground pounder 1 (Oct 26, 2011)

hey bro i need one for a 3 pump 4 dump 10 switch setup please help with a diagram [ i want it to do as much as possible ] ive got 8 batterys both rear pumps running 36 and front running 72 thanks


----------



## caddypimp (Mar 16, 2012)

i just wired up 3 pump 3 dump 4 switches and the front and individual rears work fine the back doesnt its just clicking i was thinking solnoids were messed but then why would each corner still work ???? any help would be awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## bigfeo (Nov 8, 2011)

what wires to get to run from switch to the dumps? Fried my back pump switches last weekend need to replace but dont know what size where or where to get them


----------



## dans89z (Aug 2, 2013)

figured it out


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> *3 PUMP SETUPS*
> 
> 3 pump 3 dump 4 switches
> 
> ...





thanks for the diagram homie, it came in handy, first time wiring switches and did it like a pro lol:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

2 pumps 6 switches front back side to side and left and right rear corners???


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

bigcadi said:


> 2 pumps 6 switches front back side to side and left and right corners???


You need another pump for individual corner control. .




Or some extra dumps :nicoderm:. .


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

How do i rewire my front switch the prewired panel i bought has 6 prong for front..dont i just need 3 prong for front switch or how do i connect the 6 prong to my setup


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1142737&stc=1&d=1395614189


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

How many switch do I need to do a 3 wheel


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

OVERRATED said:


> How many switch do I need to do a 3 wheel


Standing 3 or 3 wheel motion?

2 pumps or 3 pumps?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

dkong2001 said:


> How do i rewire my front switch the prewired panel i bought has 6 prong for front..dont i just need 3 prong for front switch or how do i connect the 6 prong to my setup


Look up the diagrams in the first page. . They show you exactly how to do it.


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> Look up the diagrams in the first page. . They show you exactly how to do it.


I see the diagram but my 4 switch panel is prewired i have two 3 prongs and two 6 prongs..its for 3 pump 3 dump setup..the panel i have hooked up but fried is 4 switch panel how the diagram is..but my question is how do i rewire the 6 prong for the front switch to a 3 prong switch or can i leave it as 6 prong


----------



## iconzpres (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone have a diagram for a 3pump 4dump with a 10 switch box?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/tech/switches_10_4.shtml


----------



## BackNtheDay (Mar 25, 2014)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> *2 PUMP SETUPS*
> 
> 2 pump 4 dump 4 switches
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Kingfish ,Thanks for taking your time to post the diagrams. :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Body85 (Aug 13, 2014)

does anyone have a diagram for a 3 pump set up 4 dumps total front pump haves 2 dumps for 4 switches


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

how to wire up 2pumps, 6switches 4dumps,to for fb and pancake NO 3WHEELING.please pm me ill look in here first but im always checkin pm ,thanks in advance.... .....


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't figure out how to wire the "other" side of the distribution block going to the dumps need help in form of a schematic thanks buzzy


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

DIDN'T PAY ATTENTION TO PAGE 1 GOOD INFO FOR US BEGINNERS THANKS KINGFISH CUSTOMS


----------



## Sixtaillights (Oct 23, 2013)

TTT. Excellent info


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

ok I wired a 4 switch panel just like the first pic on page 1 now my problem is only 3 work and they all only raise the front, what did I do wrong. Thanks, Buzzy


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> ok I wired a 4 switch panel just like the first pic on page 1 now my problem is only 3 work and they all only raise the front, what did I do wrong. Thanks, Buzzy


How many dumps do you have and how many prongs are on each switch? Center terminals all get the 24v wire so sounds like you're good there. The bottom terminal on each switch gets the corresponding wire to the solenoid bank for the pump you want to turn on. Top terminals get the corresponding wire from each dump valve.


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

4 dumps and 6 prong switch I think I'm confusing myself by the way I'm holding the switch (should I face it toggle down or facing toward me) when hooking up wires


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

If you look at the switch from the side, press the switch down and it activates power to the top terminal since the contact is at the bottom of the switch stem. 

You said 4 switches so i assume front, back, and rear corners? If so, use all 6 prongs for the front and rear switches and just 3 prongs for each rear switch. So, 2 dump wires and 2 solenoid wires go to the front switch. The other 4 wires to the rear switch and then use jumper wires to add on the individual rear switches.


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> If you look at the switch from the side, press the switch down and it activates power to the top terminal since the contact is at the bottom of the switch stem.
> 
> You said 4 switches so i assume front, back, and rear corners? If so, use all 6 prongs for the front and rear switches and just 3 prongs for each rear switch. So, 2 dump wires and 2 solenoid wires go to the front switch. The other 4 wires to the rear switch and then use jumper wires to add on the individual rear switches.


I'm counting wires you say 8 I only have 7 (4) dump (2) solenoids and (1) power what I'm missing?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I was thinking it was 3 pumps. For 2 pumps, 7 wires is correct. Power, 2 dump wires & 1 solenoid wire to the front switch, 2 dump wires & 1solenoid wire to the rear switch. Then you wire the individual rear switches off the rear switch with short pieces of wire. So those 3 back switches will have the center terminal for power wired together and the bottom terminals also since all 3 will lift the back but the individual switches will let you drop independently.


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

so I need to disconnect my power going to all 4 switches and break it into 2 separate power wires?


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

scratch last entry


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

So last 2 switches will have only 3 wires hooked up (1) power (1) from solenoid back pump (1) from dumps from back pump


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> So last 2 switches will have only 3 wires hooked up (1) power (1) from solenoid back pump (1) from dumps from back pump


Yes. The 24volt wire is shared between them as well as the solenoid wire.


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Re did the wiring still no go I think I have a problem with my pumps still not getting any juice to back pump 36v to it hit the switch nothing front pump was working now it sparks when switch is hit already changed the motor doing same thing


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh I forgot when I put the key on the pump head should I be able to turn the gear?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

You should still hear the noids click. Sparking usually indicates a bad ground. Pump mounted to bare metal? Rack welded to the frame? Bare metal under solenoid bases? Switch wire on 24v? Getting 36v at pump motors when you hit the switch?


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

alright will double check every thing


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

bump


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

3 pumps 4 dumps 6switches 2to da nose. F b s s rear corners


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

I got 4 switches on a 2 pump 4 dump set up wanna add a 5th switch to pancake, can I? If so a quick schematic would help. Thanks all


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:h5:


bigcadi said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Layinframe79 (Jan 25, 2017)

would this switch set up work for three wheel =
(pb) (x) (pf) (dbl)
(24) (24) (24) (24)
(dbr) (pf) (x) (pb)


----------



## Layinframe79 (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## lowrodderchev (Nov 8, 2014)

i notice that hoppos wires his FBSS switches different will either way work?


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

show us his way. I'm sure it will work fine, but we cant say without seeing it.


----------



## lowrodderchev (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## lowrodderchev (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks the same to me. and both are right.


----------



## lowrodderchev (Nov 8, 2014)

i used the top one seen hoppos later on after i did mine. i was mainly looking how his wires are in different spots and the unused terminals are different to


----------

